# My Pink Sugar turned into Brown Sugar :cry:



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

It still smells awesome though. This is what pink sugar FO will turn your soap color into.







Thanks for looking.

Kitn


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty looks like a mocha almost. Sorry discoloring can be frustrating.


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 6, 2009)

hmmm..I used it in my M&P and it did not color it any... I am sorry about that..It still is pretty though..


----------



## LJA (Jul 6, 2009)

It still looks pretty awesome.  Those swirls rock...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 6, 2009)

I only WISH my soap would look that cool!   8) 

Jude


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 7, 2009)

Bummer that it did not turn out how you wanted it to, but nonetheless, it is lovely!  I LOVE that color!  Just rename it and they will be none the wiser  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

SimplyE said:
			
		

> Bummer that it did not turn out how you wanted it to, but nonetheless, it is lovely!  I LOVE that color!  Just rename it and they will be none the wiser  :wink:



Thank you guys . A renaming it will get 

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Jul 7, 2009)

heyjude said:
			
		

> I only WISH my soap would look that cool!   8)
> 
> Jude



Me too!


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 7, 2009)

hey! you nailed the swirls tho!

way to go!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Those wispy delicate swirls are absolutely gorgeous.  However did you do it!?!?!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 7, 2009)

that is cool soap,
 i made pink hp with that fo, the edges are getting tannish, darn!


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> that is cool soap,
> i made pink hp with that fo, the edges are getting tannish, darn!



Darn is right , I started with pink with white swirls  :cry: 

Kitn


----------



## Inodoro Pereyra (Jul 7, 2009)

Kitn: I understand it can be frustrating when the color is not what you expected, but those bars are gorgeous!
You *REALLY*need to write a tutorial on how to swirl like that...


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 7, 2009)

Inodoro Pereyra said:
			
		

> You *REALLY*need to write a tutorial on how to swirl like that...



I SECOND THAT!!!!


----------



## honor435 (Jul 8, 2009)

tell me how you did those small swirls, love it!


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

just rename it "brown sugar" and be happy.


----------



## SOAPMAMA (Jul 8, 2009)

what process did you use for this?


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 8, 2009)

SOAPMAMA said:
			
		

> what process did you use for this?



Give it up.  I think she's been asked about 6 times in this thread how she did it and she's not tellin'.  Trade secret I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Nope no secret at all , didn't see the questions . It is a CP recipe  taken to quite a thick trace ,I used a very  thin td mix to swirl throughout the slab mold.

Thank you for your comments


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

it's really quite lovely

did you mix the TD with soap or just with some oil or something?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the water soluble td , I mixed it very thin and just used that  to swirl with , no oil , no traced soap. I believe the thick soap and the thin swirl mixture is what makes it so fine . I had seen a soap about a year ago that was black with a thin white swirl ,I had no idea how it was done , but this was the only way that made sense to me . I just wanted to give it a try. I thought I might have trouble with just adding the td and water but the td water mix was swirled in ultra thin swirls and then used a skewer to play with the top a bit.

HTH
Next time I try it ( with an fo that doesn't have vanilla :schock: ) I will take pics as I go and post them.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> just rename it "brown sugar" and be happy.



Please refer to post 7 

kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jul 9, 2009)

i made my pink sugar , pink now browning also :cry:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

We will  have to start a pink sugar / brown sugar  soap club, honor  At least it smells so divine .

Where is the picture of your soap   :?:  :wink:


----------



## sudsnbubbles (Jul 9, 2009)

I think they're beautiful!! Awesome swirls!!


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 9, 2009)

Your swirls are gorgeous!  Have you decided what you are you going to name the soap?  You need a great name for such a nice looking soap.  I am sort of weird.  I like brown soap.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> Your swirls are gorgeous!  Have you decided what you are you going to name the soap?  You need a great name for such a nice looking soap.  I am sort of weird.  I like brown soap.



Thank you all so much. 
I haven't named it yet , I am awful at naming soap . Suggestions are more than welcome 

Kitn


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 10, 2009)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> I am sort of weird.  I like brown soap.



LOL!!...Me too. :wink:
I love dark,heated milk or honey soap,partial gelrings are AWESOME,& color morphing is woowee  ...isn't it FUN      No doubt time will cure me of this strange affliction,but for now Im happy as!


----------



## gekko62 (Jul 10, 2009)

'Vanilla Sugar'? 
..or something to do with mist.Those swirls bring to mind whispy tendrils of mist...they're really very pretty..


----------



## carebear (Jul 10, 2009)

I like brown soap - very rich color - but I don't like the dark brown sludge in my soap dish or on my counter... so no brown soap for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Vanilla sugar is nice , thank you gekko , my only thought so far is Browned Sugar , as in the soap maker was browned off when the fo turned her pink soap  brown .

I like brown soap too , it matches my bathroom ( no !!! I am not a matchy matchy decor person) . I use a soap rug in my soap  dish , multicolored it hides the brown or any color soap doo.

Kitn


----------



## andreja (Jul 10, 2009)

It's absolutely gorgeous!! I haven't seen pink one, but this one looks just awesome!!! And swirls? Wow! Thanks for telling us the secret.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not good at naming either.  Some of these are silly... Vanilla Sugar, Chocolate Sugar, Sweet Sugar, Bronze Sugar, Toasted Sugar, Suntanned Sugar, Swirled Sugar, Sugar Swirls, Honey Sugar, Sweet something... something... nothing... nothing is coming... LOL!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yes, Pink Sugar discolors every time! :/ MP too, for me..

I'd love a tutorial on those swirls as well, very nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Mandarin said:
			
		

> I am not good at naming either.  Some of these are silly... Vanilla Sugar, Chocolate Sugar, Sweet Sugar, Bronze Sugar, Toasted Sugar, Suntanned Sugar, Swirled Sugar, Sugar Swirls, Honey Sugar, Sweet something... something... nothing... nothing is coming... LOL!



I think you did fantastic mandarin , I don't see any silly ones , lots to choose from .I like suntanned or Tanned Sugar. Thank you


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL!  Well, I am glad that my naming rant could be of help.


----------



## LJA (Jul 11, 2009)

oldragbagger said:
			
		

> Inodoro Pereyra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consider it a vote trifecta!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Okay okay already  :wink: . I will do a tut or video  :shock: of this swirl . When and if I get  the wallpaper off 2 bedrooms , I bathroom , 2 hallways and a kitchen . This fugly wallpaper has graced the aforementioned walls since 1980  :shock: .My chief wallpaper remover guy has the weekend off and started removing the wallpaper  all by himself .I checked his temp and started to help him . Now were are both sucked into the vortex  

Kitn


----------



## bombus (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, Kitn-

Rent a wallpaper steamer- It makes the job so much quicker.
you need more time to make soap! Let's keep our priorities straight 
(can't get a smilie to stick here)

I LOVE that soap! Here's a couple: Carmel Twist, Carmel Swirl,
Vortex, "Look into My Eyes" , Sweet Swirl, Toffee Twist- O.K. Maybe I'd 
better stop.


----------



## LJA (Jul 11, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Okay okay already  :wink: . I will do a tut or video  :shock: of this swirl . When and if I get  the wallpaper off 2 bedrooms , I bathroom , 2 hallways and a kitchen . This fugly wallpaper has graced the aforementioned walls since 1980  :shock: .My chief wallpaper remover guy has the weekend off and started removing the wallpaper  all by himself .I checked his temp and started to help him . Now were are both sucked into the vortex
> 
> Kitn



Ew...wallpaper is evil.  When I moved into my first home as a stupid 20 yr. old, the previous owners had wallpapered the entire kitchen and dining room in "Budweiser" wallpaper.  (True story.) A week later, I was still peeling that heinous stuff off....

Seriously, "Budweiser".


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

:evil: isn't the word , the wallpaper was the easy part , the walls underneath are not pretty .We are not sure if we should get some dynamite or a bomb  :evil:   :shock:  :evil:  :shock: ,grrrrr . Off to home depot , we go .


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

bombus said:
			
		

> Oh, Kitn-
> 
> Rent a wallpaper steamer- It makes the job so much quicker.
> you need more time to make soap! Let's keep our priorities straight
> ...



I am liking your ideas , all of them Bombus from wallpaper steamer to soap names.I wonder if my hubby would miss me if I snuck off to my soap room :wink:


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 16, 2009)

Love that marbled look; I think it is a decent brown, beautiful!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 16, 2009)

I love that soap!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you guys , I have to say I am over the pink not happening , it smells so good , who cares  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## agriffin (Jul 18, 2009)

*Should have read your post a day earlier!!*

Well, I'm with you!! Here is my pink sugar soap!!  Uggggg...the first thing that came to mind is Brown Sugar!  It still smells awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2009)

Crikey  it's an epidemic , we have a brown sugar club going on .It's a good thing that it smells so darn good . If you look back through this thread , there are some great names posted .


Kitn


----------



## honor435 (Jul 19, 2009)

the pink sugar i made "pink"( that is getting brownish) had some pretty sparkles on the top, a two yr old picked it up to smell and had sparkles all over her nose and mouth! wish i had a pic of that! then she tried to take a bite, Mom stopped her in time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

honor435 said:
			
		

> the pink sugar i made "pink"( that is getting brownish) had some pretty sparkles on the top, a two yr old picked it up to smell and had sparkles all over her nose and mouth! wish i had a pic of that! then she tried to take a bite, Mom stopped her in time.



OMG she would have been in for a real surprise , to funny


----------

